# Serienbrieferstellung Word - Add-In?



## pauschpage (22. April 2006)

Hallo!

Ich wollte heute einen Serienbrief mit Office 2003 erstellen, und dabei etwas bei den Adressen herausfiltern. (Wenn)

Ich habe diese Kartei geöffnet, diese mit den 6 Buttons und dem Titel "Seriendruckempfänger".
Der letzte Button ist bei mir "Gültigkeit". Normalerweise kann man ja hier die Adressen filtern oder?

Nun das Problem - wenn ich auf Gültigkeit klicke, sagt er mir ich brauch ein "Adressgültigkeitsprüfungs-Add-In.

Woher bekomme ich dieses, bzw. gibt es andere Lösungen?



DANKE!
Christian


----------

